# Where can I get seed to plant my pastures?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I would like to plant about 2 acres of my field for pheasants and 2 acres of my fields for deer but can't find a lot of choices of where to get seed to do it. I would like to plant now so the seed is in the ground but need to get going right away or it will be spring before it happens. I am going to plant corn definently, probably oats, if you have any suggestions as to what I should plant, how I should plant it,and where I can get it I would appreciate your input thanks everyone.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Work through your county conservation department, the county Extension Agent. 

When I re-seeded pipeline right-of-ways the County Extension Agent was my resource for seeds and best practices. 

For southwest Wyoming we used a seed company, recommended by the County Agent, out of central Utah and one out of Boise. I can't remember the one in Utah. Both have wildflowers used by the Utah, Wyoming, and Nebraska DOTs.

Corn is good but pricey, millet is best for pheasants, always. Never had much luck with pheasants in oats, but you could start a sandhill crane refuge!

Mule deer have certain grasses that are like candy to them. Few varities can be had. I have a list of them from the guys at Utah State U. Then there's always alfalfa. Have your soil tested for the best varieties.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Work through your county conservation department, the county Extension Agent.
> 
> When I re-seeded pipeline right-of-ways the County Extension Agent was my resource for seeds and best practices.
> 
> ...


I may try that if I can't find any good seed.

What do you think about this option:
Cabelas Upland Game Mix
Cabelas Secret Spot Mix
...Also what mixes look good to you at cabelas?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I may try that if I can't find any good seed.

What do you think about this option:
Cabelas Upland Game Mix
Cabelas Secret Spot Mix
...Also what mixes look good to you at cabelas?[/quote]

The upland mix looks good, but it's kinda pricey. Please note that to plant sunflower seeds you need a big seed plate for your planter. May not be many out your way.

The deer mix is for whitetails, not mule deer.

I looked up seed corn prices.....good grief. Average is $90 a bushel, was about $10 when I was in high school.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We used Granite Seed out of Lehi UT for R.O.W. reclamation.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

+1

Granite seed in Lehi is about the best that I can think of around these parts. We bought 1300 Lbs. of seed from them a month ago for a work project. They can accomodate about every need in the seed dept. You might try some chufa in your mix if you have turkeys around as well.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

For the deer plant alfalfa if you have water... you'll only have to plant it once and the deer will eat it up... most of the deer mixes you get either online or from cabelas are clove mixes which are for white tail, mulies dont really eat it... You'll have to wait til spring though... The only thing you can really plant right now is winter wheat and depending where your at you might not be able to that either... as far as pheasants they've done really good in my oat/alfalfa mix that I did this year have had quite a few in it, just keep the **** population down.....


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Brown top millet will produce in very dry conditions and is an excellent reseeding annual. Great for birds. Any feed store should be able to order it. I think the price is around $26 for a 50lb bag. That's enough to plant 15 acres with a thick stand using a broadcast.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you checked IFA? They have some really good pasture grasses and other stuff you might like.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

#1-I - Have you checked with the Pheasant Forever chapter down there? They can get you seed mix for what you are talking about. I would not buy from Cabelas - WAAAAAYYYY to expensive for what you are after. Check with you local seed suppliers as they will know what will grow in your region based on soil, moisture, and weather characteristics. I can't say it enough - hook up with your local Pheasant Forever chapter and they will help you!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Pheasants Forever may be a good option. Sometimes seed companies have seed that is slightly below the PLS rating they need to sell, so I think they may give it away or it is almost free to some of these organizations. They in turn will pass it along to you or cover some of their cost. These seed are fine and you will still get a good germination.

Cabela's has some good products, but with any of those retailers (seed companies included), when they put a picture of a deer or bird on the bag that automatically doubles the cost if not more. When the make a mix, that jacks the price up also. You'll get far more seed purchasing what you want and overplanting several types.

I personally would not mix seeds, planting a mono crop in one area, then another next to it is what I would do.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

wheatland seed in brigham city tell them what you want and they can get it for you.


----------

